# Voting for Heresy Online's 2010 Painting and Conversion contests has now begun!



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That's right folks, the entries are in and the polls are up for you all to take a look at the hard work that people have put into their projects for the contests. Please take a few minutes of your time and head over to the following threads to add your vote.

Voting - Heresy Online's 2010 Painting Contest Session 1

and

Voting - Heresy Online's 2010 Conversion Contest Session 1


Again, a big shout out to all those who entered and good luck to all.


----------

